# Solar Panels On Exposed Fastener Metal Roof



## velvetfoot (Jul 2, 2015)

Does anyone out there have experience with installing solar panels on an exposed fastener metal roof?  I just spoke to the crew that was installing my neighbor's system (on asphalt roof) and they said there's butyl-coated brackets that keep out the moisture.


----------



## Where2 (Jul 2, 2015)

S-5 "Versa Brackets" in either the 47mm or 67mm height are one commonly available approach. They include engineering load testing data on their website, in the event you live in an area with structural engineering concerns.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks.  That might've been what those guys were talking about.


----------



## begreen (Jul 3, 2015)

Are the S-5 brackets for standing seam roofs? Not sure what style velvetfoot's roof is but normally standing seam doesn't have exposed fasteners, does it?


----------



## velvetfoot (Jul 3, 2015)

Don't appear to be for standing seam; they have screw mounting to roof.  There are clamps for standing seam.  My style of roof is exposed fasteners.


----------



## begreen (Jul 3, 2015)

Right. I see now they make both clamps and brackets.


----------



## Former Farmer (Jul 4, 2015)

Something like that?

I don't remember offhand what manufacturer they are from.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jul 4, 2015)

Former Farmer said:


> Something like that?
> 
> I don't remember offhand what manufacturer they are from.



Cool!  Is that yours?

I saw those on-line and it seems to want to be screwed into something substantial.
My metal roof is screwed into plywood decking, so I don't think it'd work.
What are those screwed into?


----------



## Former Farmer (Jul 4, 2015)

Yes, that is a picture from my array.




They are screwed (lagged) into 2x4's standing on edge under the metal roofing.  The 2x4's are fastened to the roof trusses using hurricane brackets to make sure that the array cannot lift off of the roof.  

Could you double up the plywood from underneath to be able to attach through?


----------



## velvetfoot (Jul 4, 2015)

Nice looking installation.



Former Farmer said:


> Could you double up the plywood from underneath to be able to attach through?


There's a lot of loose blown fiberglass up there, so I'd like to avoid attic work if possible.
I like the idea, anyway, of taking out an existing screw and putting in the mounting bolt.


----------

